# Silly human tricks



## bunnyman666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Trix here-

Dumpy sings me silly songs, plays big old man kill the doo rag, and pucks me up high in the air and blows raspberries on my belly.

What silly tricks do your humans do?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 21, 2014)

I teach my Hoomin dis trick, every morning after I tell my hoomin to let's me out, I jumps out of my howse and runs around her feets, I circles and herds her to the place where the treatsies are. Then, I stand on my tippy hoofs and she knows she must gives me the treats! It's a good trick I teached her! She very good at her trick now and she's does it every morning when I tells her! What a smart hoomin!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 21, 2014)

You taught your human well!!!!! Dumpy isn't quite that smart...


----------



## Channahs (Nov 21, 2014)

I learns my hoomans to gives me Craisin when she gettin the Hays for me. She goes to hay box and I pwetends I hears her rattles the craisin bags. Werks ebery times!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dumpy never heard of craisin. I never read about them until I went here. Dumpy needs to get with the darned programme!!!!!!


----------



## Channahs (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes! Tells Dumpys to finds dem in groceries by raisins and tells him to find the 50% less sugars bag. Dems will makes you dance and sings a songs! So yummys.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Nov 22, 2014)

Pepsi here. The bunny momma,she done given me dem tings called craisins before. What I wanna know is why she didn't leave dah whole bag! My sister, Sundancer, she don't like em, go figure. Neither do her husbun, Black Jack. But I don't trust what BJ thinks, he don't like me eider, so he got no taste!


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 22, 2014)

I taught daddy to let me out of the cage at night when mommy is sleeping. Then I get mommy to chase me around when I wake her up in the bed. I also taught daddy to sneak me more treats by telling him I'm hungry. Mommy is harder to train.


----------



## fluffybuns (Nov 22, 2014)

My human stretches around in all sorts of strange ways on the floor so I poke and push at her to help out but she just plops down and rolls around laughing and then calls me a poopy face.


----------



## BunnySilver (Nov 22, 2014)

I hav taught my hoomin to feed me righ wen she wakes up. If she doesnt, then i will bit all the bars and wake everybunny up until she does. Always works!

-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 23, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> I hav taught my hoomin to feed me righ wen she wakes up. If she doesnt, then i will bit all the bars and wake everybunny up until she does. Always works!
> 
> -Silver



It sounds like you have trained your human well.

NowI have to get Dumpy to stop messing with my water after I work so hard to flavour it with hay and poopy doops.


----------

